# HCG timing



## Sicwun88 (Oct 16, 2020)

Been running 250 iu 2xs a week,
Usually the day after my regular shot, which is 250 test,250 mast E,mon & Thurs,w Tren a 75 EOD,
When is the best day to run your Hcg?


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 16, 2020)

I personally do it on the same day I do my injections.  That way I can mix it all together and do one shot instead of multiple.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 16, 2020)

Any day but leap year....


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 17, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Been running 250 iu 2xs a week,
> Usually the day after my regular shot, which is 250 test,250 mast E,mon & Thurs,w Tren a 75 EOD,
> When is the best day to run your Hcg?



Per my Doc, the day prior to pinning your test. Never asked why just always did it that way.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 17, 2020)

I always felt amazing pinnng my hcg like this:

250 iu on friday

250 iu sunday

Monday test shot

Old doctor crisler way of doing hcg shots


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Nov 24, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Per my Doc, the day prior to pinning your test. Never asked why just always did it that way.



my doc says the same thing


----------

